# Maglia di Acerbi come bottino. Gattuso chiede scusa.



## admin (13 Aprile 2019)

Dopo Milan - Lazio 1-0, Bakayoko e Kessie con la maglia di Acerbi, come bottino, sotto la curva. Gattuso condanna il gesto:"Queste cose non si fanno. Bisogna chiedere scusa".

Acerbi:"Gesto d'odio, è da deboli".

Immobile attacca:"Due uomini piccoli".

Bakayoko:"Era uno scherzo, non volevo mancare di rispetto e chiedo scusa ad Acerbi se si è offeso".

Kessie:"Volevo scherzare, scuse ad Acerbi".


----------



## MassimoRE (13 Aprile 2019)

Due imbecilli.


----------



## Victorss (13 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Milan - Lazio 1-0, Bakayoko e Kessie con la maglia di Acerbi, come bottino, sotto la curva. Gattuso condanna il gesto:"Queste cose non si fanno. Bisogna chiedere scusa".



Ha ragione Rino, chiedere scusa e passare oltre.


----------



## malos (13 Aprile 2019)

MassimoRE ha scritto:


> Due imbecilli.



.


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Milan - Lazio 1-0, Bakayoko e Kessie con la maglia di Acerbi, come bottino, sotto la curva. Gattuso condanna il gesto:"Queste cose non si fanno. Bisogna chiedere scusa".
> 
> Immobile attacca:"Due uomini piccoli".
> 
> Bakayoko:"Era uno scherzo, non volevo mancare di rispetto e chiedo scusa ad Acerbi se si è offeso".



.


----------



## Miracle1980 (13 Aprile 2019)

Questi si vendicano in coppa Italia...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Milan - Lazio 1-0, Bakayoko e Kessie con la maglia di Acerbi, come bottino, sotto la curva. Gattuso condanna il gesto:"Queste cose non si fanno. Bisogna chiedere scusa".



Non si fanno queste cose sono d'accordissimo pero Acerbi ha fatto il fenomeno prima della partita. Lo ringrazio perché ci ha datto una carica supplementare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Aprile 2019)

multa e via andare.

acerbi però è un demente di proporzioni cosmiche.... ma per quale esatto motivo l'avrebbero perculato??

PS: be immobile farebbe molto meglio a tacere. ma non si vergogna ahahahahahhaaha


----------



## David Drills (13 Aprile 2019)

Ma Ambrosini con lo striscione dopo la champions ce lo siamo dimenticati? Gattuso ad infamare Leonardo allenatore dell'inter sotto la curva? Sto moralismo da 4 soldi mi fa andare in bestia.


----------



## admin (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Milan - Lazio 1-0, Bakayoko e Kessie con la maglia di Acerbi, come bottino, sotto la curva. Gattuso condanna il gesto:"Queste cose non si fanno. Bisogna chiedere scusa".
> 
> Acerbi:"Gesto d'odio, è da deboli".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## koti (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Milan - Lazio 1-0, Bakayoko e Kessie con la maglia di Acerbi, come bottino, sotto la curva. Gattuso condanna il gesto:"Queste cose non si fanno. Bisogna chiedere scusa".
> 
> Acerbi:"Gesto d'odio, è da deboli".
> 
> ...



Nulla di grave, semplice sfottò. Io godo.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (14 Aprile 2019)

Acerbi ha fatto il leone sui social.. e baka/kessie hanno prima accettato la “sfida” e poi l’hanno s*******. Per me hanno esagerato, giusto chiedere scusa MA Acerbi e Immobile che fanno moralismo non si posson sentire.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2019)

Acerbi ha voluto fare lo spaccone prima della partita...


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Acerbi ha fatto il leone sui social.. e baka/kessie hanno prima accettato la “sfida” e poi l’hanno s*******. Per me hanno esagerato, giusto chiedere scusa MA Acerbi e Immobile che fanno moralismo non si posson sentire.



...immagina se avessero vinto...


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Aprile 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Ma Ambrosini con lo striscione dopo la champions ce lo siamo dimenticati? Gattuso ad infamare Leonardo allenatore dell'inter sotto la curva? Sto moralismo da 4 soldi mi fa andare in bestia.



li era tutto finito. qui siamo ancora in guerra, certe cose non si fanno a giochi non conclusi.

poi la maglia è diverso, uno te la da in buona fede e tu lo sfotti... no
cori o striscioni fatti da te è un'altra cosa.


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Aprile 2019)

Ma immobile che c'entra? Certa gente se non mette becco ovunque non si sente in pace con sé stessa


----------



## IlMusagete (14 Aprile 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Ma Ambrosini con lo striscione dopo la champions ce lo siamo dimenticati? Gattuso ad infamare Leonardo allenatore dell'inter sotto la curva? Sto moralismo da 4 soldi mi fa andare in bestia.



Impazzisco, siamo diventati dei palle mosce..un puro e semplice sfottò da ambo le parti ora diviene caso di indignazione generale.


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Aprile 2019)

In Coppa Italia un bel crociato rotto ai danni di quel segone di immobile che fa il fenomeno sui social e siamo pari


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso il solito pagliaccio 
Hanno fatto bene 
Se parti con gli sfottò poi ti prendi le conseguenze


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Aprile 2019)

IlMusagete ha scritto:


> Impazzisco, siamo diventati dei palle mosce..un puro e semplice sfottò da ambo le parti ora diviene caso di indignazione generale.



.
Basta col moralismo


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Milan - Lazio 1-0, Bakayoko e Kessie con la maglia di Acerbi, come bottino, sotto la curva. Gattuso condanna il gesto:"Queste cose non si fanno. Bisogna chiedere scusa".
> 
> Acerbi:"*Gesto d'odio*, è da deboli".
> 
> ...



Per quanto il gesto sia in sé deprecabile, non mi sembra il caso di montar troppo la questione: le dichiarazioni di Acerbi che parla addirittura di odio sono fuori da ogni logica. Inviterei i giocatori a riconsiderare la loro posizione nel mondo ...


----------



## David Drills (14 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> li era tutto finito. qui siamo ancora in guerra, certe cose non si fanno a giochi non conclusi.
> 
> poi la maglia è diverso, uno te la da in buona fede e tu lo sfotti... no
> cori o striscioni fatti da te è un'altra cosa.


Posso essere d'accordo sul rischio che ci spezzi le gambe in coppa (non credo, anzi saranno ancora più isterici e per noi sarà positivo), ma secondo te è normale che tutti i mezzi giocatori della serie a ci insultino quotidianamente? Quante volte abbiamo sentito dire "andiamo a fare risultato a san siro" da gente abituata a calcare palcoscenici di paese? Rispetto per il Milan, per la miseria. Se dobbiamo farci odiare, ben venga.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Aprile 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Posso essere d'accordo sul rischio che ci spezzi le gambe in coppa (non credo, anzi saranno ancora più isterici e per noi sarà positivo), ma secondo te è normale che tutti i mezzi giocatori della serie a ci insultino quotidianamente? Quante volte abbiamo sentito dire "andiamo a fare risultato a san siro" da gente abituata a calcare palcoscenici di paese? Rispetto per il Milan, per la miseria. Se dobbiamo farci odiare, ben venga.



perfetto, ma il rispetto non lo ottieni facendo ste figure da asilo, ma magari andandolo a perculare a fine partita facciaa faccia tipo poulsen-gattuso, o con un post sui social. la maglia e cose plateali io le lascierei stare


----------



## danjr (14 Aprile 2019)

Sfottò è nulla più


----------



## Wildbone (14 Aprile 2019)

Lo sfottò non lo fai con la maglia, che ti sei fatto dare nel rito fairplay dello scambio a fine partita.
Se volevano sfotterlo, senza fare una pagliacciata, avrebbero potuto farlo ai microfoni a fine partita, con molta più eleganza.


----------



## mandraghe (14 Aprile 2019)

Sinceramente il gesto è poco elegante e non da Milan, bene ha fatto Gattuso a scusarsi.

Detto questo il moralismo da due soldi è fuori luogo, alla fine i primi a rompere le scatole son stati i laziali.


----------



## David Drills (14 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> perfetto, ma il rispetto non lo ottieni facendo ste figure da asilo, ma magari andandolo a perculare a fine partita facciaa faccia tipo poulsen-gattuso, o con un post sui social. la maglia e cose plateali io le lascierei stare


Veniamo da un periodo buio, i ragazzi si devono prendere san siro, eravamo tutti esaltati dopo una partita fondamentale e innervositi da una rissa, fanno 45 anni in due e i tempi sono quelli che sono. Indigniamoci per altre cose, per carità. Tipo il FPF, la Juve che ruba una partita e quella dopo falsa la lotta salvezza, la Lazio che in curva è piena di fascisti, i buu razzisti. Per carità.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Aprile 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Veniamo da un periodo buio, i ragazzi si devono prendere san siro, eravamo tutti esaltati dopo una partita fondamentale e innervositi da una rissa, fanno 45 anni in due e i tempi sono quelli che sono. Indigniamoci per altre cose, per carità. Tipo il FPF, la Juve che ruba una partita e quella dopo falsa la lotta salvezza, la Lazio che in curva è piena di fascisti, i buu razzisti. Per carità.



ma appunto.. brutto gesto, io li multerei. da domani come se non fosse successo niente. 

acerbi si attacca dopo tutto è un uomo di lerda


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Aprile 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Posso essere d'accordo sul rischio che ci spezzi le gambe in coppa (non credo, anzi saranno ancora più isterici e per noi sarà positivo), ma secondo te è normale che tutti i mezzi giocatori della serie a ci insultino quotidianamente? Quante *volte abbiamo sentito dire "andiamo a fare risultato a san siro" da gente abituata a calcare palcoscenici di paese?* Rispetto per il Milan, per la miseria. Se dobbiamo farci odiare, ben venga.



lo dicono perchè purtroppo è vero, quante squadre vengono qua e ci impongono dei pareggi o addirittura riescono a vincere ? sicuramente se devono andare a torino non sboroneggiano perchè lo sanno che là è quasi impossibile fare punti. 

se gli altri ci sfottono, è perchè siano noi a permetterglielo, purtroppo. 
non facciamo più paura a nessuno, una volta venivano a san siro e speravano di prenderle il meno possibile, adesso sanno che è un campo dove possono fare punti.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (14 Aprile 2019)

Adolf Acerbi ha voluto fare il fenomeno prima della partita. Adesso deve stare zitto.
Don't understimate the greatness of Ac Milan. 

A casa e muto


----------



## Garrincha (14 Aprile 2019)

Se tutto si era appianato (che non c'era nulla da appianare, semplici botta e risposta amplificati) non vai a schernire un avversario con cui ti eri appunto appena chiarito.

Sorpreso da Bakayoko che mi aveva dato l'impressione di essere più maturo, Kessie davvero una testa calda, dove c'è da far casino è in prima fila quando ancora dovrebbero fargli male le orecchie per la tirata fresca fresca


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Milan - Lazio 1-0, Bakayoko e Kessie con la maglia di Acerbi, come bottino, sotto la curva. Gattuso condanna il gesto:"Queste cose non si fanno. Bisogna chiedere scusa".
> 
> Acerbi:"Gesto d'odio, è da deboli".
> 
> ...



Gesto sicuramente antisportivo, ma allo stesso tempo sono ormai troppi anni che questi giocatorini si permettono di straparlare impunemente.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Aprile 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Se tutto si era appianato (che non c'era nulla da appianare, semplici botta e risposta amplificati) non vai a schernire un avversario con cui ti eri appunto appena chiarito.
> 
> Sorpreso da Bakayoko che mi aveva dato l'impressione di essere più maturo, Kessie davvero una testa calda, dove c'è da far casino è in prima fila quando ancora dovrebbero fargli male le orecchie per la tirata fresca fresca



Kessie è un mononeurone. Dispiaciuto che sia stato coinvolto anche baka. Sono due idiotic.


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Milan - Lazio 1-0, Bakayoko e Kessie con la maglia di Acerbi, come bottino, sotto la curva. Gattuso condanna il gesto:"Queste cose non si fanno. Bisogna chiedere scusa".
> 
> Acerbi:"Gesto d'odio, è da deboli".
> 
> ...



immobile che viene a farci la morale proprio no. 
lui, che tutte le domeniche fa a gara a quale tuffo riuscirà a portare a casa un rigore per la lazio.


----------



## Pampu7 (14 Aprile 2019)

Gesto vergognoso


----------



## LukeLike (14 Aprile 2019)

Oltre ad essere scarso, Kessie è pure bacato.

Da Baka non me lo aspettavo invece.


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Aprile 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Posso essere d'accordo sul rischio che ci spezzi le gambe in coppa (non credo, anzi saranno ancora più isterici e per noi sarà positivo), ma secondo te è normale che tutti i mezzi giocatori della serie a ci insultino quotidianamente? Quante volte abbiamo sentito dire "andiamo a fare risultato a san siro" da gente abituata a calcare palcoscenici di paese? Rispetto per il Milan, per la miseria. Se dobbiamo farci odiare, ben venga.



isterici ? per me purtroppo ste cose li gaseranno a morte. 

cmq kessiè si conferma un idiota, ha appena preso una multa bella salata per la sceneggiata con biglia, adesso si unisce a bakayoko in questa vicenda, anzichè starne fuori. 
un ********* in piena regola. 

cmq chiudo dicendo che materazzi quando festeggiò il derby con la maschera di berlusconi venne punito con un'ammonizione, quindi aspettiamoci di tutto, visto che non aspettano altro per bastonarci.


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Aprile 2019)

Imbarazzante, vergognosi, poi se gli fanno cori razzisti (sbagliati e da condannare) piangono.

Multa, e a Giugno da spedire via entrambi (per fortuna Bakayoko è con diritto, fino a stamattina volevo a tutti costi il suo riscatto, stasera no, voglio uomini e poi calciatori, non pagliaccio, vergogna schifosi)


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Aprile 2019)

Hanno fatto bene, devono finirla di straparlare e dire idiozie su di noi, ormai tutti possono permettersi di dire pagliacciate contro di noi.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (14 Aprile 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante, vergognosi, poi se gli fanno cori razzisti (sbagliati e da condannare) piangono.
> 
> Multa, e a Giugno da spedire via entrambi (per fortuna Bakayoko è con diritto, fino a stamattina volevo a tutti costi il suo riscatto, stasera no, voglio uomini e poi calciatori, non pagliaccio, vergogna schifosi)



Ma che dici? Bakayoko via? Goditi la vittoria caro Peppez


----------



## MissRossonera (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Milan - Lazio 1-0, Bakayoko e Kessie con la maglia di Acerbi, come bottino, sotto la curva. Gattuso condanna il gesto:"Queste cose non si fanno. Bisogna chiedere scusa".
> 
> Acerbi:"Gesto d'odio, è da deboli".
> 
> ...



Gesto sicuramente non sportivo,hanno fatto bene a scusarsi e sarebbe stato meglio non farlo proprio. Detto ciò,sentirsi fare la morale da Acerbi, che era stato il primo inelegante, e addirittura da Immobile, che neanche c'entra niente, non si può sentire.


----------



## Garrincha (14 Aprile 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Posso essere d'accordo sul rischio che ci spezzi le gambe in coppa (non credo, anzi saranno ancora più isterici e per noi sarà positivo), ma secondo te è normale che tutti i mezzi giocatori della serie a ci insultino quotidianamente? Quante volte abbiamo sentito dire "andiamo a fare risultato a san siro" da gente abituata a calcare palcoscenici di paese? Rispetto per il Milan, per la miseria. Se dobbiamo farci odiare, ben venga.


Dire siamo più forti o andiamo a fare risultato non mi sembrano degli insulti, al limite un essere poco umili ma la Lazio in questi anni è arrivata sopra al Milan, ci sta che pensino di poter vincere o partire favoriti. Gli insulti sono un'altra cosa


----------



## gabri65 (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Milan - Lazio 1-0, Bakayoko e Kessie con la maglia di Acerbi, come bottino, sotto la curva. Gattuso condanna il gesto:"Queste cose non si fanno. Bisogna chiedere scusa".
> 
> Acerbi:"Gesto d'odio, è da deboli".
> 
> ...



Quale è il problema di fare una pagliacciata in un campionato gestito da pagliacci? Ora siamo diventati tutti ragionieri moralisti. E' una partita di calcio, non un invito a teatro con le più alte cariche dello stato.

Hanno fatto male perché al Milan vige uno stile, quindi multa. Ma per il resto va bene, cominciamo anche noi a tirare fuori un po' di sentimento perdio.

Trovo più indegno per un club come l'AC Milan presentarsi in campo con gente come Borini, Suso e Chalanoglu. Questa sì che è roba da chiedere scusa a tutto il mondo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (14 Aprile 2019)

Hanno fatto bene, è uno sfottò e nulla di più. Acerbi se l'è cercata.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (14 Aprile 2019)

Si va bè, che pagliacciate tocca vedere, che pensassero ad arrivare quarti invece di fare i bambini, che un
mese fà eravamo in zona champions in ciabatte, ora invece tocca fare i miracoli per qualificarsi,
si vede che sono giocatori senza esperienza che non hanno mai vinto una cippa..


----------



## Heaven (14 Aprile 2019)

Ahahaha che ridicolo Acerbi, rosica e se ne esce con i moralismi...
È uno sfottò, ci può stare, dove sarebbe la “violenza” ?


----------



## Casnop (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Milan - Lazio 1-0, Bakayoko e Kessie con la maglia di Acerbi, come bottino, sotto la curva. Gattuso condanna il gesto:"Queste cose non si fanno. Bisogna chiedere scusa".
> 
> Acerbi:"Gesto d'odio, è da deboli".
> 
> ...


Gesto veramente pessimo, la maglia era stata scambiata dal giocatore, ed era sudata da quello, che si era battuto per essa, fatto accettato da Kessie e Bakayoko, che lo hanno affrontato ad armi pari in una partita brutta, ma agonisticamente impeccabile. Inutile portarla in giro come se fosse uno scalpo, non è così, come ben sanno i nostri eroi. Malagò, Gravina, mai sentito parlare di terzo tempo? No, non è cinema, non si 'scherza', si beve tra colleghi, e si cicatrizzano con i comportamenti ogni ferita o colpo duro presi in partita, compresi quelli che stanno ancora sanguinando o dolendo. Pensiamoci, va.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Milan - Lazio 1-0, Bakayoko e Kessie con la maglia di Acerbi, come bottino, sotto la curva. Gattuso condanna il gesto:"Queste cose non si fanno. Bisogna chiedere scusa".
> 
> Acerbi:"Gesto d'odio, è da deboli".
> 
> ...



Per fortuna sto gesto l'hanno fatto due neri ad un bianco.. Lo facevano due bianchi con la maglia di un giocatore di colore ci saremmo sorbiti la ramanzina di ogni personaggio pubblico e politico sul razzismo.. In ogni caso due imbecilli che forse non conoscono la storia di acerbi.. Oltretutto un nostro ex


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Milan - Lazio 1-0, Bakayoko e Kessie con la maglia di Acerbi, come bottino, sotto la curva. Gattuso condanna il gesto:"Queste cose non si fanno. Bisogna chiedere scusa".
> 
> Acerbi:"Gesto d'odio, è da deboli".
> 
> ...



Hanno fatto strabene! Se li multano o è da infami... Solo gli altri possono prenderci per il culo? Acerbi suka


----------



## Pit96 (14 Aprile 2019)

Non si può fare più niente... hanno sbagliato ok, ma Acerbi dovrebbe solo stare zitto dopo quello che aveva detto. L'aveva fatta fuori dal vaso, ora si becca gli sfottò


----------



## Sotiris (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Milan - Lazio 1-0, Bakayoko e Kessie con la maglia di Acerbi, come bottino, sotto la curva. Gattuso condanna il gesto:"Queste cose non si fanno. Bisogna chiedere scusa".
> 
> Acerbi:"Gesto d'odio, è da deboli".
> 
> ...



Hanno fatto benissimo.

Ora Acerbi o chi per lui ci penserà bene prima di mancare di rispetto al Milan.

10, 100, 1000 Bakayoko!


----------



## chicagousait (14 Aprile 2019)

Era da non fare. Non ce n'era bisogno; li avevamo messi a tacere con la vittoria. E invece no, ora tutti di nuovo a parlare. 

Che poi, parlare di odio è leggermente esagerato


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (14 Aprile 2019)

L'unica cosa sbagliata sono le scuse.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Aprile 2019)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa sbagliata sono le scuse.


.


----------



## uolfetto (14 Aprile 2019)

una roba vergognosa. non per lo sfottò all'avversario ovviamente, ma perchè usi la maglia scambiata in totale buonafede come gesto di fair play a fine partita.


----------



## Lambro (14 Aprile 2019)

Gesto goliardico però al giorno d'oggi non sai mai cosa vai a scatenare nella testa di qualche ********* se lo fai...
Ormai il "moralismo" è solo un termine su cui mangiano molto volentieri i media quando non han un cavolo da dire.
E' un campetto sempreverde per creare audience.
Sono più tristi queste scusette che la società obbliga a far dire ai propri tesserati, perchè sappiamo tutti che non sono sincere ma solo d'ordinanza.
Acerbi ha fatto lo spaccone, la risposta è stata sullo stesso tono.
Alla fin fine forse è meglio dire VIVA ad un calcio fatto anche di questi episodi, di un Totti con la maglietta della purga o di un Acerbi sbeffeggiato...


----------



## Lambro (14 Aprile 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> una roba vergognosa. non per lo sfottò all'avversario ovviamente, ma perchè usi la maglia scambiata in totale buonafede come gesto di fair play a fine partita.



Ecco esatto, è stato il mio primo pensiero, da questo punto di vista una brutta roba hai ragione e va ad eliminare ogni altro ragionamento, anche i miei appena scritti sopra.


----------



## Goro (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Milan - Lazio 1-0, Bakayoko e Kessie con la maglia di Acerbi, come bottino, sotto la curva. Gattuso condanna il gesto:"Queste cose non si fanno. Bisogna chiedere scusa".
> 
> Acerbi:"Gesto d'odio, è da deboli".
> 
> ...



Di positivo c'è che fatti come questo aumentano il "milanismo", il senso di appartenenza e il voler lottare veramente per la maglia, ora tutti sanno delle sparate di Acerbi... peccato che serva un gesto che definirei "alla Bonucci" per fomentare, però il calcio è fatto di questo, si facciano le multe che si devono fare e si vada avanti.

Giuste le scuse ad Acerbi, Bakayoko rimane un 23enne e ci sta un'uscita a vuoto, per Kessie sarebbe uguale se non fosse recidivo di pochissimo tempo fa, spero non sfidi ancora la società.


----------



## claudiop77 (14 Aprile 2019)

Si dà troppo peso a queste ragazzate dai.
Pensiamo alle cose serie, meglio se i giocatori smettono di usare i social.


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Aprile 2019)

Non me ne frega niente se siamo stati scorretti.
Lo sono tutti con noi, ci perculano a mezzo stampa e ci trattano come gli ultimi scemi?
Benissimo, beccatevi questo titanico sfottò sotto la curva e state pure muti!

Il calcio non è uno sport per educande, anche se cercano di farcelo passare così.
Fiero di Kessiè e Bakayoko, bravi, bravi, BRAVI!


----------



## Jino (14 Aprile 2019)

Gesto sbagliato. Hanno chiesto scusa, finita li, su. Sento parlare di fomentare odio....quello che ha fatto Tare parlando di complotti e compensazioni (balle, arbitro perfetto) a fine gare è ben peggio.


----------



## sunburn (14 Aprile 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Di positivo c'è che fatti come questo aumentano il "milanismo", il senso di appartenenza e il voler lottare veramente per la maglia, ora tutti sanno delle sparate di Acerbi... peccato che serva un gesto che definirei "alla Bonucci" per fomentare, però il calcio è fatto di questo, si facciano le multe che si devono fare e si vada avanti..



Il milanismo è Paolo Maldini che si fa sessanta metri di campo per abbracciare Roberto Baggio al momento della sostituzione nella sua ultima partita da professionista. 
Usare la maglia di un avversario come scalpo da esibire a quattro trogloditi sugli spalti non è milanismo.


----------



## sunburn (14 Aprile 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> una roba vergognosa. non per lo sfottò all'avversario ovviamente, ma perchè usi la maglia scambiata in totale buonafede come gesto di fair play a fine partita.


Perfetto. Ancora più vergognosi i tifosi che si esaltano anche per un gesto di antisportività. Sarei curioso di leggere i commenti se una cosa del genere la facesse Chiellini con la maglia di Piatek o Ronaldo con quella di Romagnoli.


----------



## Goro (14 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il milanismo è Paolo Maldini che si fa sessanta metri di campo per abbracciare Roberto Baggio al momento della sostituzione nella sua ultima partita da professionista.
> Usare la maglia di un avversario come scalpo da esibire a quattro trogloditi sugli spalti non è milanismo.



Tutto rapportato al periodo storico, non pretendo di trovare gente come Paolo molto spesso... Il gesto rimane sbagliato ma di carattere, meglio dei finti perfettini o dell'apatia generale degli ultimi anni


----------



## luigi61 (14 Aprile 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> una roba vergognosa. non per lo sfottò all'avversario ovviamente, ma perchè usi la maglia scambiata in totale buonafede come gesto di fair play a fine partita.





sunburn ha scritto:


> Il milanismo è Paolo Maldini che si fa sessanta metri di campo per abbracciare Roberto Baggio al momento della sostituzione nella sua ultima partita da professionista.
> Usare la maglia di un avversario come scalpo da esibire a quattro trogloditi sugli spalti non è milanismo.


Concordo 100% sono semplicemente 2 mononeuroni


----------



## ispanicojon7 (14 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Perfetto. Ancora più vergognosi i tifosi che si esaltano anche per un gesto di antisportività. Sarei curioso di leggere i commenti se una cosa del genere la facesse Chiellini con la maglia di Piatek o Ronaldo con quella di Romagnoli.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Milan - Lazio 1-0, Bakayoko e Kessie con la maglia di Acerbi, come bottino, sotto la curva. Gattuso condanna il gesto:"Queste cose non si fanno. Bisogna chiedere scusa".
> 
> Acerbi:"Gesto d'odio, è da deboli".
> 
> ...



Per me giocatori senza cervello. Stessa cosa ovviamente per Ronaldo, Chiellini o chi per loro.

Ora non ne farei la solita guerra trita e ritrita da "politically correct", che ce n'è fin troppo in ogni angolo. La finirei subito qui.
Ma se sono scemi come Balotelli o Cassano inutile negarlo, non mi va di difenderli.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Aprile 2019)

comunque acerbi rimane uno dei più idioti che girano per strada. dicerto non l'avrebbero fatto con la maglia di qualcun'altro.
acerbi lo vedo bene alla juve, con immobile. stessa pasta di uomini


----------



## ispanicojon7 (14 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> comunque acerbi rimane uno dei più idioti che girano per strada. dicerto non l'avrebbero fatto con la maglia di qualcun'altro.
> acerbi lo vedo bene alla juve, con immobile. stessa pasta di uomini



Tutto quello che vuoi, ma il duo e' andato molto piu' giu di livello rispetto alle dichiarazioni da fenomeno di acerbi


----------



## hiei87 (14 Aprile 2019)

Gesto irrispettoso e potenzialmente controproducente, dato che gli abbiamo fornito uno stimolo enorme in più per la semifinale di coppa e per il proseguio della lotta Champions.
Le parole di Acerbi, poi rettificate, erano esagerate, ma erano dichiarazioni come se ne fanno tante. La maglia esposta come bottino di guerra è un gesto molto più pesante.


----------



## wildfrank (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Milan - Lazio 1-0, Bakayoko e Kessie con la maglia di Acerbi, come bottino, sotto la curva. Gattuso condanna il gesto:"Queste cose non si fanno. Bisogna chiedere scusa".
> 
> Acerbi:"Gesto d'odio, è da *deboli*".
> 
> ...



No, è tribale e magari di cattivo gusto...ma che da deboli....


----------



## folletto (14 Aprile 2019)

Hanno sbagliato, dovevano evitare di farlo. Lui se l'è cercata e deve stare solo zitto


----------



## sacchino (14 Aprile 2019)

Razzisti


----------



## Miro (14 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il milanismo è Paolo Maldini che si fa sessanta metri di campo per abbracciare Roberto Baggio al momento della sostituzione nella sua ultima partita da professionista.
> Usare la maglia di un avversario come scalpo da esibire a quattro trogloditi sugli spalti non è milanismo.





sunburn ha scritto:


> Perfetto. Ancora più vergognosi i tifosi che si esaltano anche per un gesto di antisportività. Sarei curioso di leggere i commenti se una cosa del genere la facesse Chiellini con la maglia di Piatek o Ronaldo con quella di Romagnoli.



.

Due idioti, punto; che Kessie abbia un cervello grosso come una noce si sapeva, ma da Bakayoko mi sarei aspettato un altro tipo di maturità.


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Aprile 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto benissimo.
> 
> Ora Acerbi o chi per lui ci penserà bene prima di mancare di rispetto al Milan.
> 
> 10, 100, 1000 Bakayoko!



.


----------



## uolfetto (14 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Perfetto. Ancora più vergognosi i tifosi che si esaltano anche per un gesto di antisportività. Sarei curioso di leggere i commenti se una cosa del genere la facesse Chiellini con la maglia di Piatek o Ronaldo con quella di Romagnoli.





luigi61 ha scritto:


> Concordo 100% sono semplicemente 2 mononeuroni



incredibile ci sia gente che li pure difende. mi dispiace molto perchè bakayoko personalmente mi stava abbastanza conquistando per quanto fatto sul campo.


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Aprile 2019)

Gesto non da Milan, hanno già chiesto scusa e tutto li, ora vedremo i moralisti in Copa Italia.


----------



## First93 (14 Aprile 2019)

Chi non accetta gli sfottò non può giocare a calcio secondo me.


----------



## Activia01 (14 Aprile 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> lo dicono perchè purtroppo è vero, quante squadre vengono qua e ci impongono dei pareggi o addirittura riescono a vincere ? sicuramente se devono andare a torino non sboroneggiano perchè lo sanno che là è quasi impossibile fare punti.
> 
> se gli altri ci sfottono, è perchè siano noi a permetterglielo, purtroppo.
> non facciamo più paura a nessuno, una volta venivano a san siro e speravano di prenderle il meno possibile, adesso sanno che è un campo dove possono fare punti.



Guarda che quest'anno a San Siro le uniche squadrette che hanno fatto punti sono Fiorentina Udinese e Torino, e hanno fatto 2 gol in 270 minuti.


----------

